# IUI Bloated and pains



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
Hope someone can answere my concern?
I am on day 21 of my cycle, I had Clomid assisted IUI on Monday.
Today I have a very distended tummy, its bloated and painful on both sides very low down?
I also feel like my period is coming as i have lower back pain, ache all over and have constipation.
I wouldnt normally get any of this until day 30 and then AF would be day 36.
Any ideas?
Jazz
x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi jazzmine i had this to after my iui and it turned out i was over stimulated bad but the doctors said its rare to happen after treatment but i would ring your clinic and see what they say x


----------

